# Crawdad questions



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

I have my 55 gal set just like I want it. I have 2 crawdads, 3 corycat, 4 red wag platy, 4 yucatan molly, and 2 baby texas cichlids. I'm feeding flake, shrimp pellets 2x a day 6 days a week, blood worms 1x a week, nori, and fresh veggies every other day. The crawdads were about an inch when I got them and are now about 4 inches. I don't know what species they are. I think they're the florida blue in the wild type. I have tons of hides, and fake plants, and 3 bubblers. I'm doing 25% wc a week, and a 50% once a month. I put 5 drops of iodine, and about 3 teaspoons aquarium salt every wc day. Every one is happy and healthy and there isn't any aggression going on except the crawdads raise their pincers when they see each other then go the other way. Am I over feeding? The crawdads are molting every week or 2. Then hide for a day and are back out eating. I leave the shed in the tank. Is it normal for them to shed that often? They haven't tried to climb the airlines. I just need to know if I'm doing things right for them. I know 1 of the crawdads got 1 of my platy and ate it. Which was fine with that one. He was a mean little booger. He would chase everyone away from the food, and try to "kill" my hand and arm as I did water changes. Neither crawdad is shy. They come out and eat and watch us. Thanks for answering.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Why are you adding so much salt at each water change? It really isn't necessary and you will end up with high levels of salt as it don't dissipate.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

3 teaspoons isn't any where near what the package suggests for this size tank. I use it to add some of the minerals my fish and the crawdads need in the water that my water doesn't have here in NM. I use it as a preventative for diseases also. I top off my tank with fresh water that just has dechlorinator in it. As I change the water and add fresh the salt is depleted. The minerals are also depleted. I want my fish and the crawdads to stay healthy. The platy, and molly and my cichlids need a more brackish setting. I don't add what the package suggests because I don't know enough about my crawdads yet. I also don't want to kill anyone. I think these are the wild type of the florida crawdad, and if they are then I could add more salt but I don't want to chance it. Now in my 20 gal in my sons' room 3 teaspoons would be perfect. I add 1/2 teaspoon in that one. I added some crushed washed and dried egg shell this morning just because they are shedding all the time and I want to make sure they're getting enough calcium. Claws and Crack are getting big and I just want to make sure I'm doing everything I need to for them to be happy and healthy. From what I can tell from the picks I've seen Claws is a girl and Crack is a boy. She has some huge claws. My 3 yr old named them lol. She tried to grab a molly earlier when I was feeding them. Crack is a lot smaller, and he is not trying to have goes at the fish, yet. So am I doing things ok for them? I want them to live as long as they can without me doing something wrong and killing the cute little things. These are pets not food. Should I offer them live feeders? Or will the blood worms and other food be good? Thanks again.


----------

